# Overheating???



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

I just came in (8pmCST) from working with my 3 year old yellow lab. It's 72 degrees out. We were working on short retrieves, did about 15-20, twenty-five(25) yard retrieves. She started to breath pretty heavy then started to walk like she was drunk. Her back legs could barely get off the ground. 
I got her inside, turned on the Central Air and laid her in front of the vent. She's better now (20 minutes later) but still breathing somewhat heavy.

Any idea's? A seizure? Bad hips already? Or just that out of shape?

Thanks, Kidd


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I s this one of your first training sesions of the year? If so I would say out of shape and over heated. Not a seizer and not bad hips, I'de say too much all at once. Ease into it and do a little more each day. We never did quit training this summer even in the high heat, you just have to be very careful and know how to read your dog, quit before you see signs of over heating. Never put them back in the crate when they are hot, stake them out in the shade with plenty of water and let them cool down befor you put them up. Here is a good link for trasining in the heat and over heating

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=44472


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Kidd,

You may want to check out a serious problem in some labradors.
It is called EIC, (exercised induced collapse), it is a very serious
problem. Not saying that your dog has this, just saying you may want to
do a little research. I have seen, one dog that has this, it comes
from excitement, heat and exercise. The dog looks like he is overheating,
panting, heavy breathing, and very unstable rear legs. This is a genetic
problem, and may not show up, until 2-3 years of age. 
The dog, that I have seen with this problem, is a very good waterfowl
dog, but the level of excitement, for a upland hunt, is too much. He will
have a episode, and 20 minutes later , he is about back to normal. 
The family, that owns this dog, have learned to spot the signs, and
stop and rest him. He is about 8 years old, and truly is one of the best
waterfowl dogs, I have ever seen. 
Her is website with more info.
http://working-retriever.com/library/collapse.html
Let us know, what you find out
Russ


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you both. I will be contacting the breeder soon.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If it is a three year old dog and this is the first incident, I would say it is most likely not EIC. EIC shows up befor the dog reaches two years old, not saying it can't show up later but this sounds like a case of overheating and lack of conditioning.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

i would say out of shape unless you run your dog three times a week to make sure she (or he) gets excercise. Like stated above, little to much all at once..


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Some dogs are never the same after heat stroke so it's nothing to mess with. When it happens, cool the dog right away with water on the stomach and pads of alcohol; alcohol causes rapid evaporation and will cool the dog faster. Check her gums; it they're *dark* red, she's in trouble. Pinch the skin on the back of her neck; it it sticks out and doesn't lay down she's dehydrated. Heavy panting. Extreme salivation. Wobbly back legs. Cool them fast and put them up.


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the input. My gut feeling is that she is just out of shape. No red gums, she was not salivating heavily and she is back to normal this morning. She comes from a great blood line and well known breeder, so I'm suspecting its not EIC. 
She will be getting more exercise as of today and be ready for the 1st annual ND duck/pheasant trip in mid-October. 
Thanks again.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Classic EIC.

25 retrieves in a session is too many on a cool day, let alone when it's 70+!!!! Why take a chance like that with your dog? When it's hot, train early or late and keep it short.

I'm particularly careful about this, as my Josie's sire died from heat stroke a few months after she was born. Not training or even doing anything particularly strenuous, just out with his owner on a warm Summer day...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont train at all in the hot part of the summer, a short 1/4 mile poop out run and back in the airconditioning for my dogs. Its really been hot down here the last three weeks, around 100 somtimes higher every day.

We broke some longstanding high temp records some days, definitely not dog training weather, its really too hot to fish even.


----------

